# Largest shirt size



## MAYNEMAG (Dec 22, 2007)

I am looking for oversized 100% polyester shirts,
If anyone can recommend a place I can get up to a 5x-6x shirt for dye sub, that would help greatly. I have a drag race team to do and one of the guys is fairly large but the biggest shirt size I have seen is 3x. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Port and Company has sizes to 6XL in 16 colors.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Uh, wow. Just wow...


----------



## MAYNEMAG (Dec 22, 2007)

Can you tell me which distributor sells them?


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Check with Johnson Plastics. They carry Vapor up to 5XL. White or ash heather only above 3XL. I believe the minimum is 6 pieces for shirts bigger than 3XL. I haven't seen a 6XL 100 poly shirt yet.


----------



## effortless (Sep 27, 2007)

San Mar is Port and Co.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

You can googlr it and here's a link, hope it helps.

sanmar distributors - Google Search


----------



## Tony_Sunshine (Dec 10, 2009)

Colorado Timberline has up to 6XL.

Colorado Timberline -


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tony_Sunshine said:


> Colorado Timberline has up to 6XL.
> 
> Colorado Timberline -


 
Tony
have you used their shirts ? got a cost ? I don't want to sign up for a new account just to get pricing.

thanks
Mark


----------

